# Danny and various foster puppies over the years. Lots of pics!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Many of you know how much Danny* loves* puppies. He is in heaven when we have a foster puppy in the house and will bug at us to let him into the livingroom where they are. He cries at the baby gate until I let him in and then he is in his element.

Danny with Barkley and Jubal. They were a bit intimidated at first.










He was a bit, ummm, puzzled because Barkley was trying to nurse on his mane.










Danny and Crew. If I could have afforded a 4th dog, Crew would have been the one.


















They're hugging. LOL









Danny and Tarzan









Tarzan between Jasper (L) and Danny (R)









Danny and Harry in bed with me (I was asleep when this was taken)









Danny and Metro. Dueling bellies!









Danny and Metro playing









Danny and Forrest









I love this picture of them!









Danny and Cornbread (Forrest's sister) before she moved to her new foster home









Another of Danny and Forrest that I adore!









Danny and Jasper with Papi









Danny and a wallowing Papi









Danny with Papi and Papi's littermate, Newbie, before Newbie went to his new foster home









Danny and Dallas









Danny dying for me to let him get near the tiny puppies (Cherry and Lime)









Danny was finally allowed to play with them (very supervised!)









They were sassy little puppies!









He isn't hurting them! He will hold them down like that when they are biting too hard.









Danny and Rita (she was a bit intimidated at first. It didn't last!)









Danny and Rita playing tug









Okay, that was picture overload! Sorry.


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow I loved looking at all those pics, they are great - Danny is like the best foster brother ever!!! Looks like you've helped many lovely pups!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Danny is a real sweetheart. I bet his loving attention goes a long way towards settling the puppies in.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Overload? Picture overload? Is that even possible?  I think NOT! Those are excellent pictures! I could have looked at a hundred more!  What a treasure you have there in Danny! Thank you so much for what you do for these dogs!!! Zep also loves puppies! His new best friend is a 16 week old female yellow lab that he met when she was 8 weeks old. They have been fast friends ever since.  There is nothing like watching dogs play!! I could watch them for hours! 

Thank you so much for the pics! They just brightened my morning!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

That Danny is a gem. I love the stories of him mothering and bringing the pups out of there shell. It is like he takes them under his wing and says "OK little one I'm going to teach you how good life can be."
I often wonder how Crew is doing? I remember the thread when he went missing from his forever home. If I lived close I would have been out there looking. I was in tears when he was found. Funny how a pup, far away, can effect you. Thanks for fostering all those pups.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a special boy Danny is (and so deserving of an extra treat, no?  ) I want to *thank you* for taking care of all these beautiful pups and there can never be enough pictures.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ) these are great and I would say your guy is a great caretaker.
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You should put together a Scrapblog and your rescue can include it on their web site! Different fosters can add their photos, too...


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

This is my favorite thread ever on GRF!! Absolutely wonderful pictures of a very special dog. And you are very special too, for fostering all those puppies! Danny has a great teacher.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Danny is a special boy, that's for sure. I can't believe there was a time when he was a foster that I planned on adopting him out. There's a reason the right family didn't come along!

Kim, that's a good idea. I'll look into it.

I haven't seen Crew since our Rescue Reunion in July, but he was as happy to see me as I was to see him. He was doing great and slept every night in bed with his new mom and dad. I was especially bonded to him because he was so scared of people so I took him to work with me several days a week. I spent a lot of time with him. Plus he was wonderful up at the lake with my dogs. He took to offleash like a pro up there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

More, more! I love your Danny, what a sweet boy. The puppies are adorable too.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

beautiful pictures and your so kind, you helped a lot of dogs!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Dear Danny,
You're such a sweetheart
And so is your Mom


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

What an amazing baby sitter! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. I smiled through each one.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

WONDERFUL pictures!!! I agree...more! Danny is obviously a very special boy. I just adore him!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, all of those foster puppies were beautiful! I would have adopted any one of them! Danny is a fine host.

Kris


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What wonderful pictures! I enjoyed every one of them! Danny is an amazing big foster brother with an awesome mommy too, to care for all of those puppies!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think he's pretty amazing, too! He does most of the work, I just clean up after them and feed them. He babysits them and plays with them. The only thing he doesn't know how to do is correct them, so sometimes I have to step in to protect him. LOL


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Danny is such an awesome dog! The pictures are so sweet. I especially love the one on the couch where they are "hugging" and the one with the two small pups. He's just a wonderful boy! Give him a big hug!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Danny is the best puppy-sitter! I bet he is a great comfort to those little pups.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

GREAT pictures! I loved them all!! Danny is such a special boy. Thank you both for helping all those puppies.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The pictures tell you why I love the rescue group I am with. We are a golden retriever rescue, but we take a lot of pups that are outside the golden standard. Of course, I try to help by offering to take the non-golden puppies. I have yet to have a problem adopting them out in a timely manner. I have had a lot of black or black and tan puppies that have been adopted as soon as I made them available (after all of their vetting). Crew actually didn't even get a hit for 3 weeks after I made him available, and he was a purebred (puppymill) golden. He was a real sweetheart! Some of the black puppies I had a line up of applicants before they were ready to go. It's the wonderful group I work with!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We can never have too many pictures of pups. I love how Danny shows all the new babies the ropes and loves on them. He is the best big foster brother ever.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what wonderful pics! thanks so much for posting "so many"!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the pictures of Danny with the little puppies. He's a natural, he looks so gentle. 

Loved all your pictures, that was fun!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is extremely gentle. At first he would get wound up trying to play with the puppies and I would put him out of the room. Since he loved being around them, he learned to tone it down. He never would intentionally hurt anything, though!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope he has lots of puppies in his life


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Danny seems like a one-of-a-kind dog. He takes in any dog underneath his wing and helps them feel right at home. What a guy!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a wonderful series of pictures  Danny is so special!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. Danny makes the perfect host.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome pics! The one with Danny sleeping with the two puppies is toooo sweet!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

overload..no way!!!! That was awesome  What a love Danny is!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I randomly thought about Danny and all of his special foster friends tonight and dug up this old thread!! Danny is one of my fav dogs on the forum, and I smiled looking through these pictures again... I know others will enjoy seeing them again too!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh I love seeing the pictures of Danny and the puppies again!! He is such a special boy and a great big foster brother!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw those are amazing! I think we need some updated and lots more pics of the Handsome Danny!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

This is the cutest thread - I love seeing the pics of how adorable Danny is with the puppies. You have a real treasure there!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I could never have too many stories or photos of Danny!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Smile after smile after smile, Danny is the perfect puppy foster brother! Thank you for sharing these, you really brightened my evening.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Never apologize about that kind of picture overload!! I LOVED IT!!!
Danny is obviously such a sweetheart, but so many of those pictures were just priceless!

You're obviously a very special person to do what you do! And you have an amazing helper in Danny!

Those were seriously great pictures!!

Kim


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh wow, I am just seeing that this was bumped up. Thank you for all the kind words about my boy. He really is a very, very special dog and I am so fortunate to have had him come into my life! Melissa, thank you for saying such sweet things about him!

We have only had two fosters since I posted this thread, Merle/Luke who my parents adopted and Lexi, who was adopted earlier this month.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How did I miss this cute thread...Danny you are a wonderful boy and so good with even the littlest of friends.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Oh wow, I am just seeing that this was bumped up. Thank you for all the kind words about my boy. He really is a very, very special dog and I am so fortunate to have had him come into my life! Melissa, thank you for saying such sweet things about him!
> 
> We have only had two fosters since I posted this thread, Merle/Luke who my parents adopted and Lexi, who was adopted earlier this month.


Sooo, any photos of them?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's Danny and Merle/Luke:



















And Danny and Lexi. She was a shark, so he didn't play with her as much.










And my favorite one of Danny and Lexi:


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I love love Danny!!! (shhhh..don't tell Storm). He is the ultimate big brother and host for all those puppies/dogs that are looking for their forever homes.

Thank you for opening up your home to these dogs that are needing love and stablility.

I love all the pics. That little Lexi looked like she can take on the world!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Those are some very nice pics, all of them memories you will never forget.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure am glad this got bumped up since I missed it the first time around.
Danny is a good looking boy as well as super sweet.:smooch: He sure does look infatuated with the puppies.

That last one of Lexie is hilarious, but I enjoyed each and every one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Your Danny is one special boy!

I love all of your pictures and I would look at hundreds!!

I'm sure you know you have a wonderful life with all of those fosters around!!

What happened to Crew-did he get adopted!!??


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOVED all the pictures! Thanks for sharing. What a wonderful foster brother Danny has been. I dont know which of those pups were my favorites...all so cute!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

What an awesome guy your Danny is!!! I absolutely LOVED all of these pics!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Crew was adopted.

Today is the day that 6 years ago, Danny came to us as a foster. We will be celebrating with Frosty Paws! We are so lucky he came to us. We really are.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

There are many puppies who are lucky he came to stay with you too. I'm sure he gives them lots of love and reassurance and makes their transistion easier. Waht a good boy he is. Happy gotcha day Danny.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> There are many puppies who are lucky he came to stay with you too. I'm sure he gives them lots of love and reassurance and makes their transistion easier. Waht a good boy he is. Happy gotcha day Danny.


That's so sweet to say! Actually, it's not his actual gotcha day. We really didn't intend to adopt him, we fostered him for 6 months and looked hard for his forever home, but there just weren't any takers. By then, we were head over heels for him and couldn't stand to take him to one more adoptathon because nobody ever really wanted him (he was a spaz boy!). The day we took him to the adoptathon to sign the papers, we had 5 or 6 people come up and ask if he was available. We proudly and happily said NO!

Who would have know that he would have become such a fabulous addition to our family? We heart Danny!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a super special combo you and Danny are, just look at all those happy little pups that the 2 of you helped to find a happy life! Coming into your home must be a very special day for a homeless little puppy. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so glad this was bumped up, I missed it when it was originally posted. 

Awesome pictures of Danny and all the pups you have fostered. Danny is one very special boy and so handsome. 

Do you have a scrapbook of all your fosters?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so glad this was bumped up, I missed it when it was originally posted.
> 
> Awesome pictures of Danny and all the pups you have fostered. Danny is one very special boy and so handsome.
> 
> Do you have a scrapbook of all your fosters?


I have a folder in Photobucket for all the ones I fostered after I got my first digital camera. The ones prior, I have hard copy pictures of. I actually still have a couple of rolls of film I need to have developed. LOL

I started a "foster" wall in my house originally. The picture frame held 9 pictures and I had three frames. Then I bought a digital camera. So much easier!


----------

